# Una relazione privata



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2010)

Davvero una piacevole sorpresa.


----------



## Micia (5 Luglio 2010)

:singleeye:ma che stai addi'
cos'è'
un libbbro?


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> :singleeye:ma che stai addi'
> cos'è'
> un libbbro?


 Un film di una decina d'anni fa che ho visto qualche giorno fa su sky... davvero molto particolare, intelligente. Da un punto di vista abbastanza originale su come possono nascere e finire le storie d'amore.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un film di una decina d'anni fa che ho visto qualche giorno fa su sky... davvero molto particolare, intelligente. Da un punto di vista abbastanza originale su come possono nascere e finire le storie d'amore.


Me lo devo guardare?

_Penza_ bene prima di rispondere :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Me lo devo guardare?
> 
> _Penza_ bene prima di rispondere :carneval:


Si! Secondo me si... dai uno sguardo a trame e recensioni... ma merita, imho.:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (5 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si! Secondo me si... dai uno sguardo a trame e recensioni... ma merita, imho.:carneval:


Oggi lo cerco ... ci sono porcate?:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Oggi lo cerco ... ci sono porcate?:carneval:


 Niente... è questo è particolarmente perverso ormai...:carneval:


----------



## Micia (5 Luglio 2010)

e famo sto sforzo. mi fido di te mucco cornunetes.
azz per scrivere incendio quasi il tappeto.


----------



## Verena67 (5 Luglio 2010)

L'ho visto, non mi è piaciuto particolarmente, la solita pretenziosità dei film francesi.
Pero' ammetto che dopo 10 anni (penso ne siano passati almeno tanti) mi chiedo ancora: CHE DIAVOLO DI FANTASIA METTEVANO IN ATTO I DUE!??!?!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Micia (5 Luglio 2010)

perche pretenziosi  i films francesi?


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2010)

Non l'ho trovato sai?

Ma ho visto qualche spezzone e non ho capito cosa stessero cercando di fare


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> L'ho visto, non mi è piaciuto particolarmente, *la solita pretenziosità dei film francesi.*
> Pero' ammetto che dopo 10 anni (penso ne siano passati almeno tanti) mi chiedo ancora: CHE DIAVOLO DI FANTASIA METTEVANO IN ATTO I DUE!??!?!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Beh da noi si idolatra Muccino... evviva la pretenziosità dei francesi:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non l'ho trovato sai?
> 
> Ma ho visto qualche spezzone e non ho capito cosa stessero cercando di fare


 è la cosa meno importante...


----------



## Verena67 (6 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh da noi si idolatra Muccino... evviva la pretenziosità dei francesi:rotfl:



Scusa, ma che razza di commento è?
Io di sicuro non idolatro Muccino. Posso dire che trovo i film francesi, almeno questo, pretenziosi? Penso proprio di sì.


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusa, ma che razza di commento è?
> Io di sicuro non idolatro Muccino. Posso dire che trovo i film francesi, almeno questo, pretenziosi? Penso proprio di sì.


Scusa, ma che razza di commento è il tuo... ho detto che tu lo idolatri? Mi pare di no. Ho detto, da noi si idolatra. Poi tu puoi dire tutto quello che vuoi, compresa ovviamente l'idea che il cinema francese sia pretenzioso. Potrò replicare che non sono d'accordo, spero. E dire che visto lo stato del cinema italiano (e lì nasce il riferimento a quel regista iper sopravvalutato), trovo che se pure lo fosse... viva la pretenziosità.


----------



## Verena67 (6 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Scusa, ma che razza di commento è il tuo... ho detto che tu lo idolatri? Mi pare di no. Ho detto, da noi si idolatra. Poi tu puoi dire tutto quello che vuoi, compresa ovviamente l'idea che il cinema francese sia pretenzioso*. Potrò replicare che non sono d'accordo, spero. E dire che visto lo stato del cinema italiano (e lì nasce il riferimento a quel regista iper sopravvalutato), trovo che se pure lo fosse... viva la pretenziosità*.



ok, su questo allora ci siamo chiariti.


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ok, su questo allora ci siamo chiariti.


Ok! Per continuare col cinema francese, "La ragazza sul ponte"... film parecchio originale. Secondo me merita molto.


----------

